# Any reports or kiled pigs in Michigan over the past year?



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Title says it all....Seems like the pig invasion has been controlled here in Michigan. Has anyone heard, seen or confirmed any sightings in the past eyar?


----------



## Tracker83 (Jun 21, 2005)

I know of 1 pig shot a couple months ago almost exactly at the SW corner mark of Mecosta county.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

I know most will not agree with me, I wish there were more, I would love to go deer hunting, and come home with bonus pork, I have never seen one. I would not want what Texas has , but they are as rare as bigfoot here imo


----------



## fisher210 (Aug 20, 2006)

Yup My brother in law who lives in Jasper township, Midland County said this morning there was one about 40 east of his outdoor furnace. He hadn't seen any before that. He said this one weighted about 150 as far as he could tell.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

I don't think their gone, I think that the people that have them around are keeping them fo themselves.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

swampbuck said:


> I don't think their gone, I think that the people that have them around are keeping them fo themselves.


I think that the Sasquatch's have been tutoring them


----------



## BigCountry40 (Jul 7, 2016)

Here in Ohio there are basically none and we have 20 times what Michigan has supposedly


----------



## Rudi's Dad (May 4, 2004)

Mason Co, about 15 mi South of Manistee. Very close to US 31. Pig looked to be a escaped tame one. Not too big either. No other sightings in area.


----------

